# Future TT 225 MK 1 Owner from Malta Europe



## karlster (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I joined this forum in hope to learn and contribute to all fellow TT'ers.

I am currently in search of a good example MK 1 225 TT. I already went through eBay, and AutoTrader - and was hoping I go through this forum's marketplace too, but I do not seem to have access!!

I will be in the UK in the coming weeks, and I will drive down a TT (if I hopefully find one to my liking)!

See you on the forum!

Karl


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Karl, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
Hoggy.


----------



## karlster (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the list Hoggy.

I will certainly watch out for the stuff listed. I am currently "online shopping" so to say, and making a short list of the cars to view for when I am over there.

Do you have any idea after how many posts will I be able to view the marketplace on TTF?

Cheers.

Karl.



Hoggy said:


> Hi Karl, Welcome to the TTF.
> My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
> 
> Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
> ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Karl , Number of posts not disclosed....Just keep posting sensible/constructive posts.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Karl, welcome


----------



## Sherbet77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi and welcome, I'm searching at the moment too


----------



## karlster (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome guys. Enjoying my stay! 

What places should I look at online, in the search for my unmolested and great example MK 1? I have been looking at eBay, AutoTrader and PistonHeads. Any more websites which are worthy?

Cheers guys!


----------



## karlster (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck with your search too buddy!

I am looking for a Moro Blue or Black model.



Sherbet77 said:


> Hi and welcome, I'm searching at the moment too


----------



## bazza white (Jan 7, 2014)

You coming to live in the uk or just for the car. That's a hell of a drive back home, I'd love to live in Malta.


----------



## karlster (Jan 28, 2014)

I am coming up to London for a 3 day break, and then hopefully drive down the TT.

I've already done it in 2011. I drove down a 2007 Honda Civic 2.2 CDTI, and the trip was amazing. Bought it in Manchester and drove it down to Dover. Then crossed over to Calais. After that I drove through France and into Switzerland, through Mount Blanc and into Italy to Livorno. Then I caught the ferry from Livorno to Valletta, Malta.

Malta is great.. almost summer all year round! 8)



bazza white said:


> You coming to live in the uk or just for the car. That's a hell of a drive back home, I'd love to live in Malta.


----------



## bazza white (Jan 7, 2014)

karlster said:


> Malta is great.. almost summer all year round! 8)


That's why I want to move there. Is Italy the only place to get a free from


----------



## karlster (Jan 28, 2014)

Malta is an island, thus not connected to any other country. The Maltese usually take some days off to visit Malta's sister island, Gozo. Alternatively, Sicily is the second best favourite. It is only 2 hours away by ferry, and one can enjoy the cars on real motorways. We lack them here. 



bazza white said:


> karlster said:
> 
> 
> > Malta is great.. almost summer all year round! 8)
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh Hai and welcome!

J
xx


----------



## tti608 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Karl,

Did you have any luck finding a TT to your liking?


----------

